# **Official Women Of Wrestling Gif Thread (GIFS ONLY/5 GIFS per post)**



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The old thread was taking forever to load for me so, i made a new thread. Try to keep it to 5 gifs per post and try not to quote them. 

Link to the old thread: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women...ial-women-wrestling-gif-thread-gifs-only.html


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

kada


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ivelisse tho!:wall


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

virus21 said:


>


Love Val. An Awesome lady.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> kada


 Ivelisse :grin2:


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

LOVE Stacy booty gifs, especially rare ones. Thanks!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Stacy is best for business


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

^^OH GOD YES!!!


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Becky...











:sherman


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Torrie Freakin' Wilson


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Not the biggest fan of AJ these days, but this is :nice


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice gifs, guys.

Is ODB in ROH?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

God damn she's an incredible woman.



























BarneyArmy said:


>


All I can see is Nikki's cleavage. Epic!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Foxxy doesn't get enough love for just how foxxy she is.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Foxxy doesn't get enough love for just how foxxy she is.



YES! Underrated af :durant3 :tucky


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Found another one :yum:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Yes you are :tucky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


 *Drools* Alexa is so perfect


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Alexa looking good.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

qt


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Those Bliss gifs 

Thank you @NastyYaffa and @Dell


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Damn Foxy...











Thank you TD :banderas


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

@NastyYaffa Dat Paige.... kada


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige & Kelly Kelly!!!!!!!!:trips8:trips8:trips8


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paige, Kelly Kelly and Alicia kada


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

DAT KELLY KELLY!!!!!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


There needs to be a Nikki Bella show every week. Just an hour of her looking like the hottest woman in the world. Dat body is insane.



NastyYaffa said:


>


Brunette Kelly is such a babe.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

I posted these in the last thread but they NEED to be here imo...


That DONK on Ivelisse




























:wall


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Paige is perfect


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Those Kelly gifs are amazing; it's truly strange how much more attractive she is as a brunette then she ever was as a blonde.


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

Round and Round.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Those Kelly gifs are amazing; it's truly strange how much more attractive she is as a brunette then she ever was as a blonde.


Everytime she goes back to blonde I cry a little. She's so much prettier as a brunette.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Everytime she goes back to blonde I cry a little. She's so much prettier as a brunette.


I concur, blonde hair just does not really suit her in terms of attractiveness.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I concur, blonde hair just does not really suit her in terms of attractiveness.


Didn't recognise her the first time I saw her without blond hair.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Vince giving no fucks about what Naomi out there wearing. Maybe in 2006 or something Naomi wou... never mind :banderas


----------



## Matt Striker (May 2, 2007)

Catrina has the control over Mil Muertes on Lucha Underground!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hope Dreamer wont hack my PC for posting this gifs


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


 :surprise:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

DAT VELVET!!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Morrison17 said:


> Hope Dreamer wont hack my PC for posting this gifs


I lol'ed at the crowd chanting for D'von to eat her pussy too :lmao


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:westbrook2


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>





jcagnee said:


> :westbrook2


:sodone :sodone :sodone Is it july yet?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


Simply incredible.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:kobe3


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Alexa Bliss


:sodone

More Bliss:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Alexa Bliss


So perfect


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Bliss got a boo tay bama4 :sodone


Perfection <3


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Yoooo Alexa I had no idea. Good on her for gettin more meat on them thighs. I can't even quote it it's too much. She's climbing up to one of my faves

:ti2


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:jt4


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

mrxrival said:


>


Those short shorts...


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Dayum Carmella... :whoo



































The jiggle on that last one :wall :durant3 :kobe4


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Holy fuck Carmella kada

Some Nikki








































:lenny


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Holy fuck Carmella kada
> 
> Some Nikki
> 
> ...


God damn. That body is insane!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Old School Mickie who is amazing


































Now DAT an ASS and Body.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:tommy This is what Dean is used to seeing


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Already put these Layla gifs in another thread, but it deserves to be in this one


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Matt Striker (May 2, 2007)

Shelly Martinez @ Family Wrestling Entertainment XIX iPPV


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Thingyman (Aug 21, 2013)

New favorite thread.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Matt Striker said:


> Shelly Martinez @ Family Wrestling Entertainment XIX iPPV


"*family* wrestling entertainment" ?

:wow


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah, watched that FWE show, Shelly's so good


----------



## ridausman (Mar 22, 2015)

*No woman can get status of chyna in wrestling *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

anybody have the gif of stephanie raising the sledgehammer ?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

HiddenFlaw said:


> anybody have the gif of stephanie raising the sledgehammer ?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

From Raw last night...











:ai


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


 i just came here to request this. nice!!!

the way she had her makeup done made her extra sexy when she was in the ring being cunty with sting too.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


:creepytrips

Bitchy Steph is always the best


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

jcagnee said:


> From Raw last night...
> 
> *Paige*
> 
> :ai


That ass.... kada


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


 Thick & Blissful:grin2:


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:whoo

Those thighs. This woman's thickness game is on point


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

And yet no Code Red gif. Eh, guys.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


> And yet no Code Red gif. Eh, guys.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Bliss is thick in all the right places kada

My waifu putting that work in :clap


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

Damn, I can feel that slap!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Someone post gifs of Brooke Tessmachers ass from tonights impact vs Awesome Kong..her cheeks were spread wide A LOT with the new silver/red ring gear.. :drools:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Taryn going through the table gif plz


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:westbrook2 :tommy


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Yup, AJ slapping Paige's ass. It also looks like they are making out from that angle. :lol


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Love Mickie ones


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HHHGame78 said:


> Yup, AJ slapping Paige's ass. It also looks like they are making out from that angle. :lol


Jesus fucking CHRIST :sodone


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

HHHGame78 said:


> Yup, AJ slapping Paige's ass. It also looks like they are making out from that angle. :lol


Damn :dead2:


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Major props to whomever can gif Nikki's booty shake and start of her walk to the ring at WrestleMania...


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

virus21 said:


>


That is pretty impressive video work there. Bravo to the male/female who got that. :laugh:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

virus21 said:


>


Jesus Christ she's absolute perfection.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> Yup, AJ slapping Paige's ass. It also looks like they are making out from that angle. :lol


unk


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Do you blame AJ? :side:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Nobody can help out with the Nikki request on the last page? Any gifs of her booty bounce intro or her walking to the ring at WrestleMania? Please.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MERPER said:


> Nobody can help out with the Nikki request on the last page? Any gifs of her booty bounce intro or her walking to the ring at WrestleMania? Please.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^^^ THANK YOU so much. I owe ya one. (or 3)


----------



## jamesr1948 (Mar 31, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Best of RAW:


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

EvaMaryse said:


>


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

thought this was a hot gif...so yeah :side:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Liking the Taryn and also AJ and Paige gifs


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Damn Cameron takes her squats seriously...











:wall

#YogaPants4Lyfe


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Emma & Paige both have a nice ass.
:Seth:heston


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Throw back gif.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *Throw back gif.*


A flashback to greatness!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

EvaMaryse said:


> A flashback to greatness!


*This makes me miss Maryse more! *:crying:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *This makes me miss Maryse more! *:crying:


Yeah...same.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Emma totally checked Paige's ass.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Café de René said:


> Emma totally checked Paige's ass.


Wouldn't blame her if she did, Paige got dat booty kada


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Mickie James at age 21. *


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


>


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

An AJ classic.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

:eva2


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats Eva, you are now doing shit I used to do when I was five years old.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Eva putting in some work for her in ring return.







werk for your title, Gurl.










this gif :lmao


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

This Sasha.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Top Heel said:


> This Sasha.


So perfect


----------



## chaudry (Apr 9, 2005)

PaigeLover said:


>


wowwww beautiful thick asses


names plsss sable, torrie who else ?????:grin2::grin2:


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

who is that with bayley ?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

chaudry said:


> wowwww beautiful thick asses
> 
> 
> names plsss sable, torrie who else ?????:grin2::grin2:


I believe the remaining ladies are Jackie Gayda and Dawn Marie. Could be wrong though.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

HiddenFlaw said:


> who is that with bayley ?


Looks like Carmella.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Scarlett :zayn3


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

Ugghh. Love me some Cameron.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

God dammit Cammy is winning me over...



















:banderas :whoo


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:vince5 YAAAHHH


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


>


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

She's so goddamn stunning, I just can't :mj2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh tessmacher yum


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Scarlett :zayn3


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Paige


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

Lol Brie looks possesed.


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

#SLAYOMI


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Some vintage AJ :cole


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Hooray for Layla and her kinkiness.



Morrison17 said:


>


Man thats slick. Really hoping Eva can come back and put on some good performances, I think some peoples brains would melt from trying to deny she still has no talent if she did.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Hooray for Layla and her kinkiness.
> 
> 
> 
> Man thats slick. Really hoping Eva can come back and put on some good performances, I think some peoples brains would melt from trying to deny she still has no talent if she did.


Depends your view of talent in a wrestling ring. Can she call a match? Does she have the psychology necessary to pull off a 20 min match? Her dives and DDTs may be cool, but can she sell an injury? But, yes, if she can pull of a good match with Nikki or Naomi, I would be happy for the model turned actor.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Depends your view of talent in a wrestling ring. Can she call a match? Does she have the psychology necessary to pull off a 20 min match? Her dives and DDTs may be cool, but can she sell an injury? But, yes, if she can pull of a good match with Nikki or Naomi, I would be happy for the model turned actor.


It all remains to be seen. She's already got the attitude to make her a good pro wrestler, as theres more to wrestling than just the matches.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


I can always count on Bayley for dat jiggle :kobe4


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WWE will be stupid and just put her on RAW just based off some nicely executed practice moves. Train a bit more, and then have her work some house shows, and make her get comfortable working some 6 to 10 min matches, and she should be alright.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


fuuuu :wall


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


>


BAD!:trips8


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

What's the source of that Sasha yoga gif? MUST HAVE


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> What's the source of that Sasha yoga gif? MUST HAVE


It's from Steph's fitness DVD.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

A little old school Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lita


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

virus21 said:


>


Taryn and Mickie both look amazing


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

NastyYaffa said:


>





virus21 said:


>


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Sorry for size but had to post


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Maria kada


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> ]


Vintage AJ! :cole


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Oh Santana looking fine


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

so she's all les heel now? :serious:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Can we all appreciated Ivelisse for a moment. Holy shit, I love seeing this woman walking.

































Fuck WWE for letting her go.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Can we all appreciated Ivelisse for a moment. Holy shit, I love seeing this woman walking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ivelisse :cena6


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> Can we all appreciated Ivelisse for a moment. Holy shit, I love seeing this woman walking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she has an amazing body, but is a total butterface


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


That Lana


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

I actively hate Michael Bennett :side:


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:wall


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Nightrow said:


>


Torrie & Sable


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Who's that hottie ?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Louaja89 said:


> Who's that hottie ?


Rebel from TNA
























:banderas


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Rebel from TNA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a fan of her face but that ass is out of this world.
:zayn3:zayn3 Would bang !!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

So this is ring gear these days? :dead3


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

^ more Tessa Blanchard...


































That last one :kobe6


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Scarlett :lenny


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

I saw a snippet of Scarlett when they were showing clips of Tough Enough contestants. Let's hope she makes it to the show.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Emma :lenny


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Goddamn Tessa Blanchard is sexy af kada


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> Emma :lenny


_*Emma has been looking extra sexy lately*_. :nice :lenny


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Damn Tessa nice everything


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

HHHGame78 said:


> I saw a snippet of Scarlett when they were showing clips of Tough Enough contestants. Let's hope she makes it to the show.


I remember seeing her as a Rose bud a while back. I figured that meant WWE had signed her, but I guess not. You would figure she would be a no brainer, as she is the 1 chick that even the "I'm not a wrestling fan, I'm a WWE fan"-types know of.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Trish Stratus & Torrie Wilson


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

That ass is so sensational ...


----------



## Pocketless88 (May 13, 2015)

metallon said:


> That ass is so sensational ...


I'm new to the wrestling scene, roped in by the Divas, who is she!?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Pocketless88 said:


> I'm new to the wrestling scene, roped in by the Divas, who is she!?


Scarlett Bordeaux.






























:zayn3


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> Scarlett :lenny


This chic tho! :dwight


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Since we're on the Scarlett train...











:sherman


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

The Bo$$



























:goofy :ai :kobe4


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Love the Brooke Assmacher Gifs!! her ass is insane!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Candice LeRae


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

More of Taryn from last night's Impact!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Taryn so damn hot!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:banderas Brie. IDC If people only focus on Nikki.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

Dat Becky Suplex Tho <3


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Candice LeRae :cena6


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Sarita with Tyler Breeze.*_


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

virus21 said:


>


I need a link to the video.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Naomi looked great, and did great on the mic. Also watched some stuff from Candice LeRae earlier, man, she's great.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Sheamus_ROCKS said:


> Naomi looked great, and did great on the mic. Also watched some stuff from Candice LeRae earlier, man, she's great.


:tucky

GOD DAMN she was lookin good on Smackdown. Also I'm so happy for her and her push. This could be her final shot before the NXT crew starts moving in. We out here Nae fans.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Underrated Foxy...


























bama


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi guys, it's been a while. Just figured I'd drop in and say you all should still be ashamed of yourselves. Enjoy the holiday.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Right_To_Censor said:


> Hi guys, it's been a while. Just figured I'd drop in and say you all should still be ashamed of yourselves. Enjoy the holiday.


:mj2 it's been so long, bruh... 

*ahem* I mean, I still hate your posting with every ounce of my being. :krillin2


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Right_To_Censor said:


> Hi guys, it's been a while. Just figured I'd drop in and say you all should still be ashamed of yourselves. Enjoy the holiday.



Please come back RTC :mj2


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Brooke!!!


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

more Brooke


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

More Brooke


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

^^Professional wrestling has ruined so many careers in adult entertainment. I mean, could you imagine the kind of things women like Kelly Kelly and Tessmacher would be doing right now if it weren't for WWE and TNA?


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:sherman


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

kada


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> kada


HEEL Alexa :whoo


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Alexa Bliss holy fuck kada kada :sodone

Have my babies please.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Yo was she always this thick? Bruh her squat work is ON POINT :tucky


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Damn Alexa fine second favorite current diva.


Here an all time favorite Mickie James


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Speaking about Mickie James, can't wait to see some gifs from her from last night's Impact.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Needs more TNA KO Love...

Rebel


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

chrome2279 said:


> Needs more TNA KO Love...
> 
> Rebel




















Brooke

















Madison


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Brooke ass is amazing


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

virus21 said:


>


One of the baddest chicks in da game! kada


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

any of Taryn from the last impact with the ring in her mouth :homer


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>










She's so perfect


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

Surprisingly good promo from Paige this week on Smackdown


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


>


BRUH!:allen1



Right_To_Censor said:


> Surprisingly good promo from Paige this week on Smackdown


Welcome back RTC.:HHH2


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

Legasee said:


> Welcome back RTC.:HHH2


It's good to be back, and not a moment too soon. I see some dark days ahead in this thread with Paige's return and Alexa Bliss' heel turn.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

:sodone


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Taryn . :yum::yum::yum::yum::yum:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


 great to see her back


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

layla really is a latina milf.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

That pin tho


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

I miss this girl so much.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

I wish Tessmacher would do this move again!


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just created this gif...I envy this guy!!


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

chrome2279 said:


> I wish Tessmacher would do this move again!


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Layla



















Bliss


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

No idea why Taryn would be ashamed, she done Playboy, etc. :lol


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

chrome2279 said:


> Just created this gif...I envy this guy!!


She is such a lady.. I envy Orlando Jordan here


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Ayy she gettin it lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

jcagnee said:


> Ayy she gettin it lol


Gif of the year-contender right here. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

jcagnee said:


> Ayy she gettin it lol







bama4 get it in Renee.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Taeler Hendrix


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Shelly Martinez

















Traci Brooks


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

More KO love!


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Which is basically my reaction when i get Leva rep.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Nikki in a skirt gifs from smackdown?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Paige gifs from Florida Supercon


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Last 2 post :banderas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Maxine or whatever her name is now looks incredible.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


> Nikki in a skirt gifs from smackdown?


Second this. The world needs to see them.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Scarlett Bordeaux:

























Candice LeRae:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Gionna Daddio


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

EvaMaryse said:


> Second this. The world needs to see them.


Best I could find


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gionna


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Freeway.86 said:


> Paige gifs from Florida Supercon


DAT Paige


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Freeway.86 said:


> Paige gifs from Florida Supercon


kada kada kada


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So how long before we get GIF's of Lana's cat fight with Summer with her skirt getting pushed up?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> So how long before we get GIF's of Lana's cat fight with Summer with her skirt getting pushed up?


She was wearing spanx underneath, this ain't 2002.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Love the last one.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


Victoria


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can someone PLEASE make a GIF of Katrina getting in the ring after Mil Muertes beat Drago last week? Where she bent down to get in the ring real slow in those tight pants with that big ass mmmmmmmm.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

NastyYaffa said:


>


SAMCRO, this one? It was a couple pages back, but its worth another look B-)


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RandomRage said:


> SAMCRO, this one? It was a couple pages back, but its worth another look B-)


Oh yes thats the one thank you! Fuck thats hot :ex::ex::ex::ex::ex:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

kada


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

Emma was so hot looking last night :yum: that booty in that gear :vince


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

you're welcome


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


> you're welcome


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> you're welcome


WOW is that a lip slip!! :surprise:


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

chrome2279 said:


> WOW is that a lip slip!! :surprise:


If you have to ask, then it probably isn't. However, it's sad that no one would be surprised if it were. Let's just be thankful for two things:

1. This didn't air on television.
2. Most children were probably still in bed when it streamed live. 

Hopefully, WWE does the right thing and censors the on-demand version.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

I swear this thread needs more TNA KO love!!


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Layla you perfect angel you


----------



## BrayWyattSucks (Apr 5, 2015)

hmmmmm...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

@Rub-A-Dub-Dub


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

You are a good man, wagg.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Sasha should really go back to these type of trunks... :tommy











































So much jiggling... :goofy


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Always loved the camera work here


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

watching Turning Point 2009 made realise how hot the TBP use to be. pity Madison go so skinny. 2009/2010 were out of this world.


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Melina Spanking Mickie


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Maria:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

chrome2279 said:


> Melina Spanking Mickie


Mickie a MILF with a hot ass


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

Paige and Becky Lynch goofing up a Storm:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

No gif of Eva's spread on Total Divas? Me sad.

And there was a good moment on nxt too


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


> No gif of Eva's spread on Total Divas? Me sad.
> 
> And there was a good moment on nxt too


I'm pretty sure someone will upload it sooner or later


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:neymar


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Damn those are some tight trunks :whoo
The jiggle on that last one tho... :kobe4


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sasha :banderas


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


>


kada


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

More like S-ass-ha Banks. :curry2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Paige tho!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

chrome2279 said:


>


 what match is that from?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

No love for Naomi and her soon to be malfunctioning attire?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Prettiest tag team in WWE right now


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Taryn









@Torrie/Trish Lover


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

CJ said:


> Taryn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thank you.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

virus21 said:


>


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa the Goddess


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


No goddamn way. Not just the ass but them thick af thighs! My number 1 weakness... :tucky:goofy:wall:mj2:mj2:whoo:durant3


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

virus21 said:


>


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Needs more KO love!


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Eva. bama4


----------



## dmbgame (Oct 21, 2004)

I see Remy


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

kada


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> kada


what a goddess


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

Dell said:


> Eva. bama4


oh my i love her


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Emerald guardian (Apr 4, 2005)

virus21 said:


>


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Would love to see a gif of Summer Rae doing the camel clutch to Lana from last night, i just thought that looked so hot with her skirt hiked up and her legs spread out like that.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Would love to see a gif of Summer Rae doing the camel clutch to Lana from last night, i just thought that looked so hot with her skirt hiked up and her legs spread out like that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

White Essence. said:


>


:ex::ex::ex::ex::ex: Thank you!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sexy Star, Eva and Nikki gifs tho! kada


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

chrome2279 said:


>


what ratings?


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Dell said:


> Eva. bama4


i'm always puzzled why most aren't bothered by her man face? tits were paid for and a pound of makeup is required to make that face look caitlyn jenner-ish feminine. 

yeah her lower half is nice, but it's attached the the upper unfortunately. her voice and personality are cons as well. the fuck am i missing here?


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

can someone post a gif of Lana's reaction when Zigglers music hits on Raw when he made his return??


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

jesus fucking christ the things I would do to this girl


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Jingoro said:


> i'm always puzzled why most aren't bothered by her man face? tits were paid for and a pound of makeup is required to make that face look caitlyn jenner-ish feminine.
> 
> yeah her lower half is nice, but it's attached the the upper unfortunately. her voice and personality are cons as well. the fuck am i missing here?


LEL. Internetz. Ridiculous how many people throw around the man face insult, seriously these are generally gorgeous women that nerds online think they're too good for and call them manly. Your GF must be freaking gorgeous right? I mean in Eva is manly to you your GF must be a 20/10 stunner right? Just because you dont find someone attractive doesn't mean they're manly. Paige is beyond plain and average and unappealing to me but Im not going to call her manly looking just because I dont find her hot. Evas one of the only drop dead gorgeous women in WWE thesedays, only chick with a beautiful model face. And another LEL at internet wrestling nerds bitching about fake tits. This is pro wrestling, 90% of the girls have fakies. Same thing with makeup insults, look at Paige, at Sasha, at Charlotte, at the Bellas, they all pour on the makeup.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> LEL. Internetz. Ridiculous how many people throw around the man face insult, seriously these are generally gorgeous women that nerds online think they're too good for and call them manly. Your GF must be freaking gorgeous right? I mean in Eva is manly to you your GF must be a 20/10 stunner right? Just because you dont find someone attractive doesn't mean they're manly. Paige is beyond plain and average and unappealing to me but Im not going to call her manly looking just because I dont find her hot. Evas one of the only drop dead gorgeous women in WWE thesedays, only chick with a beautiful model face. And another LEL at internet wrestling nerds bitching about fake tits. This is pro wrestling, 90% of the girls have fakies. Same thing with makeup insults, look at Paige, at Sasha, at Charlotte, at the Bellas, they all pour on the makeup.


But wasn't you oen the ones who made fun of AJ calling her a 12 yr old boy? Or say Brooke Tessmacher has a man jaw?

Also i respect your opinion about Eva but i wouldnt say she one o f the only drop dead gorgeous divas around. me i take Paige over Eva. but Eva is beautiful though but different tastes for different people.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> But wasn't you oen the ones who made fun of AJ calling her a 12 yr old boy? Or say Brooke Tessmacher has a man jaw?
> 
> Also i respect your opinion about Eva but i wouldnt say she one o f the only drop dead gorgeous divas around. me i take Paige over Eva. but Eva is beautiful though but different tastes for different people.


Well AJ genuinely had an underdeveloped body and Brooke does have a strong jaw, though so does Lita.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Well AJ genuinely had an underdeveloped body and Brooke does have a strong jaw, though so does Lita.


No AJ has a petite body, but still going against what you said. Here you are defending Eva cuz someone say she looks manly (which she dont). But yet you basically doing what he or she is doing. Double standards huh?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> No AJ has a petite body, but still going against what you said. Here you are defending Eva cuz someone say she looks manly (which she dont). But yet you basically doing what he or she is doing. Double standards huh?


Theres a difference between saying someone is underdeveloped or has a boyish body when they lack any curves or saying any chick you dont find attractive is a man.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eva :banderas


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Theres a difference between saying someone is underdeveloped or has a boyish body when they lack any curves or saying any chick you dont find attractive is a man.


No there is not a difference it the same damn thing. Plus AJ has a petite body and well have some curves for her petite body.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> LEL. Internetz. Ridiculous how many people throw around the man face insult, seriously these are generally gorgeous women


i think it's ridiculous to say someone is gorgeous just because she has a nice ass and bought some big fake tits. i'm talking about her face. no eva marie doesn't have a gorgeous face and she has masculine features. 

the latter isn't even me trying to be mean, but just pointing out a fact. her face is manly looking. i guess if that's what ur into then good for you man. to each his own.

most women look a lot better with makeup and she wears a ton of it and still looks manly. have you ever met a good looking woman in real life that you can say that about? exactly no you can't.

some dudes like jacked up body builder women like chyna from back in the day and i guess there is a fetish for manly faced ladies with nice bodies. enjoy i guess.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Jingoro said:


> i think it's ridiculous to say someone is gorgeous just because she has a nice ass and bought some big fake tits. i'm talking about her face. no eva marie doesn't have a gorgeous face and she has masculine features.
> 
> the latter isn't even me trying to be mean, but just pointing out a fact. her face is manly looking. i guess if that's what ur into then good for you man. to each his own.
> 
> ...


A manly face really. You must hang out with some girly men. But kudos on living up to my point, on the internetz people pretend anyone they dont find attractive is manly. She's a gorgeous woman and the fake tits thing. You're on a wrestling forum. 90% of them have fake tits, and wrestling is fake.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> LEL. Internetz. Ridiculous how many people throw around the man face insult, seriously these are generally gorgeous women that nerds online think they're too good for and call them manly. Your GF must be freaking gorgeous right? I mean in Eva is manly to you your GF must be a 20/10 stunner right? Just because you dont find someone attractive doesn't mean they're manly. Paige is beyond plain and average and unappealing to me but Im not going to call her manly looking just because I dont find her hot. Evas one of the only drop dead gorgeous women in WWE thesedays, only chick with a beautiful model face. And another LEL at internet wrestling nerds bitching about fake tits. This is pro wrestling, 90% of the girls have fakies. Same thing with makeup insults, look at Paige, at Sasha, at Charlotte, at the Bellas, they all pour on the makeup.


:kobe

He doesn't have to have the hottest girlfriend to say she has a man's face nor does he have to have a girlfriend to begin with to say anything about her looks. I think Paige has a manly face as well, are you going to give me this _"durrr you must have a model girlfriend"_ bullshit too? Looks & beauty are both subjective so anybody can say whatever the fuck they want because nobody is right or wrong on petty topics like who is _"the hottest"_. Also it's okay to not like fake breasts, I personally don't mind them but understand why some would dislike them. Also, not all fake breasts look good and some look horrible. Stop getting butthurt about people's taste in women.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Gandhi said:


> :kobe
> 
> He doesn't have to have the hottest girlfriend to say she has a man's face nor does he have to have a girlfriend to begin with to say anything about her looks. I think Paige has a manly face as well, are you going to give me this _"durrr you must have a model girlfriend"_ bullshit too? Looks & beauty are both subjective so anybody can say whatever the fuck they want because nobody is right or wrong on petty topics like who is _"the hottest"_. Also it's okay to not like fake breasts, I personally don't mind them but understand why some would dislike them. Also, not all fake breasts look good and some look horrible. Stop getting butthurt about people's taste in women.


Looks are subjective but there's a difference between not finding someone attractive and not finding someone attractive and saying they look like a man or a transvestite like people online love too say. Theres a difference there between just not being attracted and then stating like its a fact that they're manly. And too find a woman like Eva manly your standards have to be high hence why you must have a banging Girlfriend right...I mean if Eva's a ****** then how high are your standards?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> Looks are subjective but there's a difference between not finding someone attractive and not finding someone attractive and saying they look like a man or a transvestite like people online love too say. Theres a difference there between just not being attracted and then stating like its a fact that they're manly. And too find a woman like Eva manly your standards have to be high hence why you must have a banging Girlfriend right...I mean if Eva's a ****** then how high are your standards?


When I say Nikki Bella looks like a ****** I'm not stating it as a fact, that's just how I subjectivity look at Nikki. The entire concept of high standards in women's look is also subjective, which makes what you said moot. For the sake of argument though let's say the concept of high standards in women's looks isn't subjective, you can have high standards and still have a girlfriend who isn't as attractive as other women and you can have high standards and not even have a girlfriend. I'll go back to saying that the entire concept of high standards in beauty is subjective, so stop getting mad whenever somebody says your favorite girls are ugly or whatever.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Natasha Hose (Aug 27, 2015)

Discussions are going well.


----------



## Natasha Hose (Aug 27, 2015)

Just love all of the wwe divas.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


Absolutely perfect.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


I never thought the little blonde girl with the blue tutu and glitter a year ago would become one of the thickest in the company
:wall


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> Absolutely perfect.


tits are fake and she can't even remember to kick out of a pinfall she's supposed to kick out of. i'm not even going touch her man face.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

jcagnee said:


> I never thought the little blonde girl with the blue tutu and glitter a year ago would become one of the thickest in the company
> :wall


i only wish her wrestling would be as good as her looks. that sparkle splash or whatever it's called is her best move and it's crappy.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Jingoro said:


> tits are fake and she can't even remember to kick out of a pinfall she's supposed to kick out of. i'm not even going touch her man face.


You're a wrestling fan, wrestling is fake, 90% of the tits are fake. The irony/stupidity of wrestling fans never fails to amuse.

Everyone botches.

Man face, ah typical neckbeard nonsense, you dont find someone attractive personally so she has to be hideous right. And you're totally dating supermodels right? Seeing as how high your standards are.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


>


is that what heaven is like?


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> is that what heaven is like?





Morrison17 said:


>


Who is that?


----------



## dmbgame (Oct 21, 2004)

kelly kelly


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Twerking is about as unsexy as it gets in my opinion, shame because Kelly is gorgeous.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Twerking is about as unsexy as it gets in my opinion, shame because Kelly is gorgeous.


Kelly making tweaking look Hella sexy. DAT ASS


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Renee Young in a bikini! Close thread. Ain't going to get better than this!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Forgive me if someone already posted this but :


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Some more


























That last one... :westbrook2


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

Peyton is the future.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## gort (Sep 11, 2015)

*Extreme Porn Vip Club 2015*

EXTREME PORN VIP CLUB 2015 - vip-file-xxx org/ 

imghost in/]


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Kelly has gotten hotter which i thought would never happen since she ALWAYS been HOT


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Sorry about the mistaken reply. This can be deleted. My bad. Won't happen again.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Sasha gettin it...










:goofy :tucky :ai


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

jcagnee said:


> Sasha gettin it...


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Deus Ex Machina said:


>


*That's not even PG!*


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

Nikki's breasts were so hot on Smackdown... she kept jumping around and making weird movements... I legit thought one was going to pop out (granted it's a taped show so maybe one did and they just didn't use that part)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

kada


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> kada


Now that's an ass.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

From NOC last night...










:neymar


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

jcagnee said:


> From NOC last night...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shame about Charlottes head ruining the view in more ways than one.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

CD Player said:


>


The maple leaf GODDESS!!


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Catsaregreat said:


>



:tucky


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Victoria Booty!!!


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

Catsaregreat said:


>


That really shows the magic behind Paige's new bra.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Razor Mike said:


> That really shows the magic behind Paige's new bra.


And Paige still look good


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

RKO361 said:


>


Question should have been, "Is Nattie gay"? :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*The Bella Twins and Alicia Fox*_


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

RKO361 said:


>


:creepytrips:creepytrips


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Probs reposts but who cares!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Crasp said:


> Probs reposts but who cares!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@NastyYaffa this threads needs those gifs of Alexa from last night's NXT


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

PaigeLover said:


> @NastyYaffa this threads needs those gifs of Alexa from last night's NXT




















Also some Evie:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kaitlyn 

















Santana Garrett


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Also some Evie:


Evie kada :banderas

WWE should sign her. Very charming, charismatic and can go in the ring.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

These pics.

:grin2:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:done :sodone


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

otatosmiley


----------



## malikumar (Nov 1, 2015)

20 hottest wwe divas halloween costume mycwwe.blogspot


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

@Prompto Argentum


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

CJ said:


> @Prompto Argentum


Where is that from?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

RKO361 said:


> Where is that from?


https://twitter.com/AliciaFoxy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

RKO361 said:


> Where is that from?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/662674795528482816


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CJ said:


> @Prompto Argentum


Damn Brie. Naughty thoughts...

She really is gorgeous!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

@Prompto Argentum


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Underrated :wall


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Cheerleader Melissa & Shayna Baszler


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Can't wait to see Gionna's 2nd match on NXT


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

https://scontent-iad3-1.cdninstagra...-16/11890291_175204822828371_1111499019_n.mp4


----------



## PwnSt0r (Nov 23, 2015)

*New Japan Tag Team Tournament Day 1

First attempt at making GIFs enjoy.*


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

PwnSt0r said:


> First attempt at making GIFs enjoy.


What program did you use to make those?


----------



## PwnSt0r (Nov 23, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


> What program did you use to make those?


*
GIF & Edit Maker.


Survivor Series 2015 - Charlotte/Paige.

















































*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

PwnSt0r said:


> GIF & Edit Maker.


Great job on making them:grin2:


----------



## PwnSt0r (Nov 23, 2015)

*Raw 23/11/15 (Sasha)



















































*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Amanda :banderas


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

~Tumblr


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> ~Tumblr


Wifey:grin2:


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

2 second Sasha twerk goodness


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIITTTTT!!! petite lovers, get in here right now :done


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

^^^^ I'm in heaven


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## PwnSt0r (Nov 23, 2015)

*New Japan Tag League Finals
*


----------



## KeepItTight (Dec 21, 2015)

Mhm.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

damn Maria is looking damn fine these days.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:kobe4


----------



## KeepItTight (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Happy New Year


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

A certain women's champion certainly looks different in regular clothing.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Nikki


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone got a gif of Stephanie being tossed in the ring from Monday? Noticed some nice cleavage for a moment there.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:trips5


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## CptHowdy187 (Oct 30, 2011)

Eva Maryse said:


>


----------



## CptHowdy187 (Oct 30, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

virus21 said:


>


someone hold me


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Those cakes are amazing


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Those tan legs and thighs... :wall


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

SoCal Val


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer

https://zippy.gfycat.com/OrganicUnripeHornshark.webm


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## ps2star (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Bayley:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Lana:

















Ivelisse:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Lana:


What video is this from?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

PaigeLover said:


> What video is this from?


I think it's from her instagram, not sure though.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Man I love Santana :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Dat Paige booty :done


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taeler Hendrix :sodone


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I might need more of Lana gifs for that future shoot on the Beach. I can't hold it...I just might..


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

@Holo Ren @NastyYaffa


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva Maryse said:


> @PaigeLover @Holo Ren @NastyYaffa


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Man this shoot needs to drop now for Lana, I can't wait any longer hehe.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## TheLegendRhakaKahn (Mar 15, 2016)

The Greatest and most beautiful Wrestler of all times!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Taeler Hendrix :sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## daph (Dec 30, 2015)

So cute boost )


----------



## dmbgame (Oct 21, 2004)

Eva is prob amazeballs in bed


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Gifs I made from the full video of Lana in her shoot she recently did! Daddy like!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> :banderas


BRUH! :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

kada


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Ivelisse


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Taeler Hendrix



































*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


> :mark:


Oh man! :banderas


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

These gifs of Mandy's ass, jeez. I know she got taken off Total Divas but is she staying in developmental?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://zippy.gfycat.com/PowerlessElegantEstuarinecrocodile.webm


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:datass


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana

https://zippy.gfycat.com/HeavyMajesticAlligatorsnappingturtle.webm


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Lana
> 
> https://zippy.gfycat.com/HeavyMajesticAlligatorsnappingturtle.webm


Woww, flawless queen. :faint:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

So damn amazing


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


Greatest entrance ever.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


Is this actually going to be on her TV entrance? 

:bow

and to think some guys would rather bang Summer Rae.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Dell said:


> Is this actually going to be on her TV entrance?
> 
> :bow
> 
> and to think some guys would rather bang Summer Rae.


Lana greater then summer rae


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Legit BOSS


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Damn the posts on this page has been money. :trips8


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dell said:


> Is this actually going to be on her TV entrance?
> 
> :bow
> 
> and to think some guys would rather bang Summer Rae.


Yeah because Summer Rae is a huge step down from Lana.

Ohh look, she can spread her legs. She's awesome.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Yeah because Summer Rae is a huge step down from Lana.
> 
> Ohh look, she can spread her legs. She's awesome.


No she's just better looking. Summer Rae is hot(ish) but Lana is something else.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Bae is just perfect.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

kada


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> kada


O man!


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

And it only takes me this long to realise that the gifs I posted last night were irrelevant to this thread :doh

Bella boobs are always gif worthy :book


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

NastyYaffa said:


> kada


Oh DAMN she need to get signed


----------



## Wedge10 (Feb 26, 2012)

Who is she? I agree.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Wedge10 said:


> Who is she? I agree.


Santana Garrett


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


Holy Shit is that Kelly Kelly? Damn she got hotter lol. Husbands a luckey man.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Is that Maria in the Supergirl attire? kada


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


Damn


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*http://i.imgur.com/UEJ8DjR.webm

http://i.imgur.com/ofhMKpO.webm*


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Deus Ex Machina said:


> *http://i.imgur.com/UEJ8DjR.webm
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ofhMKpO.webm*


Love Trish and your Avtar of KATE


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

@Certified G


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Eva Maryse said:


> @Certified G


Emma. :lenny

Thanks for the tag! I think I just repped you yesterday so I'll have to spread a bit before I can give you some again.


----------



## AVGN (Jan 8, 2013)

yeah now we're talking


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## WWEDivasXtreme (May 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730392020603244545


----------



## WWEDivasXtreme (May 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/730527567103537153


----------



## WWEDivasXtreme (May 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/731345450855452672


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Taeler kada


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Eden Stiles


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Liv

https://zippy.gfycat.com/ZealousColdBluetonguelizard.webm
@PaigeLover


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Liv
> 
> https://zippy.gfycat.com/ZealousColdBluetonguelizard.webm
> 
> @PaigeLover


Thank you so much. Can't wait until she reveals this on NXT.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

PaigeLover said:


> Thank you so much. Can't wait until she reveals this on NXT.


https://zippy.gfycat.com/DismalHappyBluemorphobutterfly.webm
https://zippy.gfycat.com/UntimelySeriousIguana.webm


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


GOAT :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Taeler:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Sexy Star/Mariposa (Cheerleader Melissa) - No Mas match (which will forever be remembered for its epic F bomb)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

It's hard to argue with how WWE has presented women over the past couple years when you can't find a single post in this thread that isn't softcore porn. You would think at least a few posts would focus on cool things the ladies have done in the ring


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

^ Theirs a thread for that now? Lol. Well yeah i agree but the WOF thread is generally very creepy :lol.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Santana :banderas


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Melissa Santos being adorable


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

https://fat.gfycat.com/VioletSnappyBedbug.webm


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sasha


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

LANA


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

Any Kelly from this past WAGS episode?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Lana*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://zippy.gfycat.com/SparklingOblongGuineapig.webm


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://fat.gfycat.com/ThoroughIdealisticDavidstiger.webm


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://zippy.gfycat.com/PortlySlushyHamster.webm


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Maria


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

Barbie Blank.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana

https://zippy.gfycat.com/WealthyIncompatibleGharial.webm


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

RJTM said:


> Barbie Blank.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@RJTM where are those K2 gifs from?


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


> @RJTM where are those K2 gifs from?


I've got no idea, must be that WAGS show she's on.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

RJTM said:


> I've got no idea, must be that WAGS show she's on.


WOW those are great gifs.


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

Those Barbie Blank gifs are Gorgeous


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@december_blue


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> @december_blue


Perfection!


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

You guys can have your Eva Marie, hotter women in my sights



















^That's what a real life succubus should look like. If I wake up with her on top of me in the middle night I just go, "Hey, this is not a bad way to go out"


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuckin Liz man


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

That moment when you realize how fucked you are











Fuck yeah!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Billie Kay


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:nice


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

^^^ Someone I follow on IG got some still shots of Sasha's booty cheeks.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

And people say Sasha Banks doesn't have an ass.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

That's the first time I saw that Banks is sexy. Really.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

CJ said:


> Billie Kay


Hot...fucking...damn. Her and Peyton Royce are so sexy it hurts. I used to think Alexa Bliss was the hottest thing in NXT, but she's got competition


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brandi

https://zippy.gfycat.com/UnsteadyHonestEarthworm.webm


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@december_blue


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> @december_blue


Perfection!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@december_blue


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Bayley <3


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

PaigeLover said:


> @Bayley <3


:done :done :done :done


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Santana

https://zippy.gfycat.com/MintyElementaryBluegill.webm


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Carmella


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Alexa


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Alexa kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Bliss Stratus has arrived.


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

Veda Scott


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

https://zippy.gfycat.com/DismalShadyAmberpenshell.webm


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bucky Barnes said:


>


God I wish there were a back shot of Naomi. :trips5


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Badass Lucha Underground babes



















Chelsea Diamond of stardom


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

Arkham258 said:


> Badass Lucha Underground babes


Who the hell is this!For research purposes :sk


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Mr W said:


> Who the hell is this!For research purposes :sk


Taya Valkyrie a.k.a. "The Perfect Woman", "Were Loca", and most recently, "The Baddest Bitch in the Building"


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


>


What a great pin


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Liv


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Liv kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Legit BOSS


----------



## MrSmallPackage (Dec 21, 2012)

PaigeLover said:


> @Legit BOSS


SB = Spank Bank


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

CJ said:


> Liv


Bae material.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Just came to show off my fresh new signature


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Bayley <3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

5 years apart! It's great to see where Ember & Billie are at now.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://zippy.gfycat.com/NaturalMelodicCuttlefish.webm


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://zippy.gfycat.com/HappyPessimisticAplomadofalcon.webm


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@CJ


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Cleavage


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Look at Vampiro here, funny










Catrina looks like she just saw someone whip it out LOL


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Santana Garrett


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm going a little old school


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Gotta love Trish


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

@[USER]PaigeLover[/USER]

Our queen :drose


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Cleavage said:


> @[USER]PaigeLover[/USER]
> 
> Our queen :drose


 Thank the heavens for this gorgeous goddes.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Bayley <3


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Santana Garrett


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Santana kada


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NastyYaffa said:


> Santana Garrett


TNA really dropped the ball with her


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

edit


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://fat.gfycat.com/BewitchedObedientFeline.webm
@Certified G @Mordecay


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773724053790044160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773725839653412865

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773726575288127493

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773727078633967616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773727330963304448


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://zippy.gfycat.com/InsignificantRecentChamois.webm
@xxQueenOfXtremexx


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CJ said:


>


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776223171372429312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776214512017956864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776218647685500928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774676093806579712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775462682682011648


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778801267233595392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778803023069851648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778795222390013952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778795972675510272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778795461503164416


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://zippy.gfycat.com/IdealisticMediumAxolotl.webm


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://zippy.gfycat.com/BoldElaborateCarpenterant.webm
@december_blue


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781334693992026112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781336716162375680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781342994972577792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781338731017928705

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781339065098481664


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Baddest bitch in the building


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783821901328113664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783822062527721472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783823219996229632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783823388905119744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783828357985161216


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Baeton Royce


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

NastyYaffa said:


>


The first and last ones were godsend. Bless your soul.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Nikki Cross/Nikki Storm, now a member of Sanity:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

@december_blue


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

CJ said:


> @december_blue


:done:done:done


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Ivelisse's golden pants thing are the best woman's attire I have ever seen


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://zippy.gfycat.com/CircularWindingAcornweevil.webm


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://zippy.gfycat.com/EmotionalAppropriateGnatcatcher.webm


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Nikki Cross


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Santana with dat booty :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787071173368672256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790254646405263360


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790368898466058242


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791487091053953026


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://zippy.gfycat.com/EasyRevolvingAmbushbug.webm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Smackdown's Queen


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*VIDEO:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rd_i9zlXXYA


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Baddest Bitch in San Diego, sorry Jack Evans


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795112143024553984


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Veda Scott


----------



## the_professor530 (Nov 8, 2016)

CJ said:


> https://zippy.gfycat.com/InsignificantRecentChamois.webm
> 
> @xxQueenOfXtremexx



Who is that???


----------



## the_professor530 (Nov 8, 2016)

GetDown said:


> Veda Scott


Where did you find that?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

the_professor530 said:


> Who is that???


Aliyah


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Peyton kada


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Emma is the best ref ever kada


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

emma


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796518195209175040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796521561112989696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796525631085285376
Cool spot involving Mariposa and her bro


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796526296922660865

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796523804180639744


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Some fun Twitter posts on the latest LU episode:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804140677202251776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804186774457094144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804135802368163840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804137928507043840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804140450147954688


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm madly in love with her, that smile, those poses, that adorkableness, everything she does, wifey material <3


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804185964545355777

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804229103142522880
Eat your heart out Finn Balor


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

del


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808679895156944897


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Cheerleader Melissa kicking ass in a great 4 way match, probably the second best Lucha Underground match I've seen her involved in after No Mas. She was destroying people


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809205330613796864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809205622407385090

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809204424417615872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809204347150143488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809203499590356992


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Baeton with that jiggle okada:rusev


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

https://zippy.gfycat.com/HugeSparseAnnelid.webm


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Legit BOSS


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


>


*I almost want to take my like back since she's not showing cleavage :mj*



NastyYaffa said:


>


 @Chris JeriG.O.A.T *Look at our little hoodrat :drose. At least she's good at standing still with her ass out :kobe9*



PaigeLover said:


> @Legit BOSS


*Dancing Sasha!! :woo*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Legit BOSS


----------

